# removing FEL on JD 1250



## raymondtm (Nov 24, 2020)

I have an old JD 1250, runs great, and it has a 100 Series FEL on it. I want to remove the FEL during the times I don't need it, but one of the factory Parking Stands is broken off. I have never removed the FEL before, so don't have a feel as to how heavy or balanced it would be, and how I might need to make a support for the broken one. And how difficult it will be to re-install it?

Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure about the John Deere, but it looks like you have two pins to pull on either side. My Case has one either side.
What I do is put something heavy in the bucket, a load of gravel, a a few big rocks... another tractor, then place the bottom of the bucket flat on the ground. A nice level spot in the yard would ease the removal and replacement. I'd measure from the bottom of the gusset on the side the legs is broke off, to where the bottom of the leg should be. Use the other leg for a comparison, and cut yourself a piece of 2 x 6 the appropriate length to prop up the broken side. 

I work the bucket curl to take the weight off of the pins I need to remove and carefully remove the pins. then start to rol the bucket up. The boom arms should just climb out of the sockets they are in. Lower the prop leg and get you homemade one in place and then work the loader, boom and bucket if you have to, to get the unit to settle down on the legs. Carefully disconnect the hoses while making sure you are not between the loader and the tractor, or anywhere that the FEL could land on you. You should be able to tell if the loader is stable before disconnecting the hoses.
To put it back on, square up to the FEL and drive in close enough to re-hook the hoses, then work backwards, lifting the boom slightly, fold up the leg, and then work the hydraulics to get the FEL to settle back into the pockets, moving the tractor slightly if you have to. Reisnstall the pins and lock pins. 
You may have to cut a bit of blocking to put under the legs to keep the FEL from sinking into the ground.


----------



## raymondtm (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks! This sounds very good, and I'll give it a try.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just be careful til you see how it all works. I also had a Jack-all handy to jack the boom up a little to take the pressure off of the hoses before I tried plugging them back together.


----------

